# Advanced Keyword Wish List and Black List



## Veriander (Dec 3, 2006)

I thought there was a thread on this already, but I can't find it. If it's out there already, my apologies.

I want an "Advanced" mode for keyword Wish Lists (support for Boolean AND, OR, NOT modifiers for each keyword, etc.) And I want a "Black List" companion feature to explicitly exclude shows that would otherwise be recorded by a Wish List.

This feature could be turned on at the user's option so that it wouldn't perplex and frighten the technologically "challenged."  

And yes, I would pay a few bucks extra for this feature. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## c0mputerl0ve (Nov 26, 2006)

I agree whole heartedly... I think this would be a reasonable request, even if it was an option only turned on through the TiVo(.)com management to keep the challenged users from stumbling on to it and flooding the support lines.

- C0L0

_No witty saying today = )_


----------

